# Red Cherry Shrimp swimming like crazy



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> All my other shrimp are fine and doing there normal sitting on a plant/moss/ground eating and crawling around but 1 red shrimp has been nuts in the tank all day swimming around and around?
> 
> Is it getting ready to molt or die or something? I did a small water change last night, but all the others seems fine but this one is going nuts. A lot of my shrimp have molting lately and I assumed that was to the water conditions being stabilized finally, but I've never seen one molt before, I just wake up and there are molts all around the tank.


Is it a male? Most likely the "sexy dance." You said their is alot of fresh molts around, sounds like a female molted and released her hormones to attract the males.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like a female since its solid red instead of the clear with red, its huge, probably my biggest shrimp, and has a huge body cavity, but I've never sexed my shrimp before, so just going off the drawing in the other thread.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

take pics 

sounds like mating to me... my CBS/CRS were doing it this morn, prob saw 10+ molts.
they were on top of each other, swimming around.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

That one stopped doing and not sure what it was doing today, either trying to molt or something but was sitting on a leaf going at its back with its back legs for a few hours. I didn't see anything coming out or it doesn't look berried, so I unno. I'm waiting for some of my CRS or RCS to mate and give me some baby shrimp at some point. lol.

This is first batch of shrimp really, so I don't what to look for or anything.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Great dane/ mastiff mix? DANG thats a huge dog!
Show us it


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

There is my puppy.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Put a saddle on it, sorry for hijacking. d:


----------

